# Donk's Skinflint soap recipe



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas ladies.You're probably wondering why I'd be posting on Christmas Day and not celebrating the Saviours birthday like a normal person. Well here's my excuse. The daughter [6 years] rolled out at 5 AM to see if Santa had stopped by. I wish she and her brother were this motivated to get out of bed on a school day. But anyway after about two minutes checking out the presents. She was greatly surprised she got anything after I told her all year that she probably wasn't on Santa's "nice list". Anyway after about 2 minutes she all of a sudden got sick and threw up everywhere as I ran to the bathroom with her. This is not a good start to the Christmas season. Anyway my wife and I just got things cleaned up when she had another spell. This time we made it to the can. So we continued to open presents. A few minutes later the worst happened. And believe me her nightie didn't hold it all in. Now we had a sick girl, my wife gets the girl in the bath tub and hollers at me to clean the place up. Cleaning up diarreha is not my area of expertise. I like to drink beer and BS with the boys. I didn't really know what to do and the smell was horrible. And then a lightbulb went on. I've been spending some time reading the S&P and GC forums. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that the world is coming to an end after reading that for a month. An important aspect in making it through the end of the world alive is to be able to stretch your supplies out. I've been thinking about this before I started hanging out there as I wanted a soap with lots of bubbles with a minimum of coconut oil. Which happens to be expensive and getting more so by the moment. So I made my usual blender batch with only 3 oz of coconut, animal oils and every trick in the book to get bubbles cheaply. Now you see how this fits in with the end of the world also. I do like some scent other than animal fat so I flavored it with Balsam oil and Patc, Paetcs, Patcchili, the stuff the hippies wear. Anyway back to the present. I made this soap just 5 or 6 days ago and it smells just wonderful. Anyway I grabbed a bar, wet rag, a bunch of towels and proceeded to begin the learning curve for cleaning diarreha out of the rug. It's very similar to cleaning up after a puppy or cat to be honest with you. And I'm happy to report the soap bubbles as well as any I've made and the house smells awesome. Sort of smells like someone crapped out a Christmas tree. I'm just totally delighted with this recipe, I wish I thought of it years ago. I'd have saved alot of money. Give it a try, I'm sure you'll like it. If some of you more experienced soapmakers can see a way of making it better, please post your recommendations. Enjoy the Holidays ya all.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope your daughter gets better soon. Poor kid.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope your little girl is feeling better. That was certainly an experience you won't forget.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for the thoughts. My wife became sick right after the daughters episode and today thankfully everyone is OK. I also forgot to post my "end of the world soap formula". I used all animal oils, 8 oz of deer tallow, 5 oz of lard and 3 oz of coconut for bubbles. I would have used all deer but the deer up here don't carry much lard like they do in the farmlands. I also dissolved 1 T of sugar in 7 oz of water before adding the lye. The sugar is supposed to increase bubbles. The bubbles don't have the "toughness" that castor oil adds, but good enough for this *******. I'll keep you all updated as the soap cures out. This is a very inexpensive soap formula as far as soap ingredients go.


----------



## krissy (Dec 29, 2008)

hey bow, i'm a deer hunter as well and have some deer tallow that i need to render up for soap making !!!!

While your soap recipe is going to be really hard it's not going to be very cleansing, conditioning or bubbly...... And while the sugar does help some..... it's still not quite the same as tweaking a recipe to your advantage. 

Here's a thought to tweak it just a wee bit. Adding a bit of castor oil will help increase the conditioning and the bubbly factor. And increasing the coconut will help it be more cleansing but to much isn't good either you need a good balance of all the ingredients.

Deer Tallow 6.24 ounces
Lard 3.84 ounces
Coconut Oil 4.16 ounces
Castor Oil 1.76 ounces



But if you only want to use those three oils, how about something like this instead. Your bubbly factor will still be low but it will up the conditioning somewhat to a better amount but not to much that it will over strip the natural oils on the skin. 
deer tallow 7.68 ounces
Lard 4 ounces
coconut oil 4.32 ounces,


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input krissy. This particular? recipe is my first attempt at something a bit more spartan in the ingredients department. I just wanted something bare bones in case of minimal or depleteing supplies. Running it through Soap Calc also said it would lack alot of qualities of my regular recipe. It's amazing what an oz each of castor and coconut in place of 2 oz of lard in that recipe will do. I can tell this recipe has no castor, because the bubbles aren't tough. The main thing I learned is 1 T of sugar is no substitute for 1 oz of coconut in the bubbles dept. Bubbles are very important to this ******* as it makes an otherwise dreaded process abit more liveable. But I guess if it's the end of the world though any soap will do and any puddle.


----------



## krissy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes I'm a big fan of soapcalc myself, but your right your recipe contains the bare minimum recipe. Guress I'm a big fan of lots of bubbles myself. Looking at the two recipes on soapcal what qualities were you looking for. I was mainly looking at the cleansing number (13) and the conditioning number (42) myself. But that's just my personal preference in a soap that I use for myself or sell to my customers. 


Another thing that adds to the bubble factor is beer. I don't drink it myself but I do snitch one or two from my hubby now and again when i'm in the mood to make a batch of my hairpoo bars. 

But in the end any bar would work in a pinch.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ttt, for a quick, simple recipe.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ttt, just for fun.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar (ACV) _instead_ of water helps for bubbles too. Also Dried Malt Extract (DME) at 1 Tbsp PPO. So if you brew that may be another option. I found with HP DME helps make my batter more fluid but I have yet to get a lily white bar from it.


----------

